# Psycho Danio's?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol So I got the zebra danio's awhile back to add a little more activity to my tank at the time, they were only 12 for $1.99, got shorted 2 lol thank God....didn't know I got the hyperactive variety lol They zip around constantly I don't think they even sleep lol Kind of funny I have noticed my peaceful little glow-light tetra's have decided to join in and zip around the tank like the zebras and even with the zebra's, found that kind of odd. Anyway I don't know alot about them and have noticed them being funky to one in general. There is only one that is actually silver as all the others seem to be a goldish color. All the others in the midst of swimming psychotically around the tank all the sudden start pushing at the one. Just wondering if this is a female with a bunch of males or if it's even normal or what? Doesn't really seem to be affecting the one other than looks like an irritating situation to be in lol Don't mind the black neon , he's been swimming like that for the whole week now, guessing he has a swim bladder issue, poor fella. Wears me out watching him lol


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

typical spawning behavior for danios. You have just one female and she looks egg bound and may not be able to spawn. I suggest getting a few more females. the other fish are just hoping to snack on some eggs. Danios often spawn first thing in the morning and after water changes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info Pete. Kinda what I thought it was. seems I'm actually missing a couple , dunno where they went but I'm sure I had another female in there at one time as I remember there used to be 2 that always looked preggo. One was so big one time I thought it was going to explode lol Think I'll pass on getting more as they're not really what I want in there, Thinking about getting a pair of Honey Gourami's so I will probably give these away soon. Thanks again


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Gotta love those danios! I've had them for years and they are always chasing each other around the tank. I've never seen them get overly aggressive so i'm sure that yours will be fine. Don't know much about their breeding behaviour as i've never had them spawn but what i see in your videos looks pretty typical for zebras. It may be that there's only the one silver and the others are bugging it because of that, maybe try to ad a couple more silver?


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

If you've had danios, they have for sure spawned. Danios spawn every few days if they are well fed and the water is clean. The trouble is that all the eggs and fry get eaten. Just watch your danios shortly after sunrise the day after a water change. You will see them darting in and out of whatever clump of plants you have. If you vacuum that area shortly after and strain through a fine net you will find a bunch of eggs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Mike, they are quite the active fish lol I'd think they were on speed if I didn't know any better. It's really funny that the glow light tetra's are running around with them and acting the same way. Will make ya dizzy if ya stare to long at the tank lol I'm probably going to give them away soon. You can have them if you want them lol. I have other plans for the tank, really have a liking for some kind of dwarf gouramis, particularly the honey variety. Was doing a floor recently and seen some in the homeowners awesome tank. 


Pete mine dart in and out of everything at all times lol I would never know the difference. But I will test that out sometime, just to see lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Yes Mike, they are quite the active fish lol I'd think they were on speed if I didn't know any better. It's really funny that the glow light tetra's are running around with them and acting the same way. Will make ya dizzy if ya stare to long at the tank lol I'm probably going to give them away soon. You can have them if you want them lol. I have other plans for the tank, really have a liking for some kind of dwarf gouramis, particularly the honey variety. Was doing a floor recently and seen some in the homeowners awesome tank.
> 
> Pete mine dart in and out of everything at all times lol I would never know the difference. But I will test that out sometime, just to see lol


Well you know it's pretty tough to say no to free fish so if your going to have to give them away i'd be able to give them a good home... i've got about 12 of them in my tank now so they'd fit right in. I could probably bring you some plant trimmings or something to make it a fair deal.

And you will definitely get dizzy watching them for too long!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> If you've had danios, they have for sure spawned. Danios spawn every few days if they are well fed and the water is clean. The trouble is that all the eggs and fry get eaten. Just watch your danios shortly after sunrise the day after a water change. You will see them darting in and out of whatever clump of plants you have. If you vacuum that area shortly after and strain through a fine net you will find a bunch of eggs.


I'll have to look closer but I've never noticed them spawn before... early morning you say? Thanks for the tip


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> Well you know it's pretty tough to say no to free fish so if your going to have to give them away i'd be able to give them a good home... i've got about 12 of them in my tank now so they'd fit right in. I could probably bring you some plant trimmings or something to make it a fair deal.
> 
> And you will definitely get dizzy watching them for too long!


lol I seen ya had some in yours figured ya might take them. I'm in no hurry tho. They are filling a void till I get back to work and can get some new fish. The boss took a last minute 10 day vacation on me lol Finally be back tomorrow. Next time I venture out your way, I'll PM ya.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol I seen ya had some in yours figured ya might take them. I'm in no hurry tho. They are filling a void till I get back to work and can get some new fish. The boss took a last minute 10 day vacation on me lol Finally be back tomorrow. Next time I venture out your way, I'll PM ya.


Wow that sucks about your vacation! 
Sounds good bud, i'll be here


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

So i just took a quick video of my danios this morning... looks kinda familar huh?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

OK HERE WE GO


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Mike ...definitely looks familiar...poor females lol BTW Your tank looks great! The Betta looks great swimming around in there, they really love a nice big planted tank.


----------

